# Is this a Obliquiden?



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

Is this fish an obliquiden?








If not what do you think it is?


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

It is.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

There are numerous un described Haplochromis species that are available in the hobby, which are known by their common/trade name Haplochromis obliquidens. Ask any fishkeeper who has em and they say theirs are the genuine article. Me, I want to see a properly described one before naming any of em obliquidens. :-? 

http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery.php?genus=Haplochromis


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Hap sp. 44 thickskin gets sometimes mislabeled as a zebra obliquidens, but the fish in op's picture does look like an astatotilapia latifasciata.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Haplochromis species #44 ( aka thickskin or redtail) is pretty consistantly labeled Haplochromis obliquidens at most LFS I've been to.

The OP has a male Astatotilapia latifasciata (yes, a "properly described" species) which pretty consistently goes by the trade name zebra obliquidens.

Kevin


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

As you can see lots of fish under the name Astatotilapia latifasciata too.
http://images.google.co.uk/images?clien ... 4&ct=title
Until a photo matched with a description of an properly ID fish from a source I can see checks its "facts" many of these fish fall under the interesting but impossible to ID precisely species or let alone regional variety.

Sorry to be a pedant but it is I think just hearsay to ID this fish as Astatotilapia latifasciata.
That covers a multitude of different fish?

With evidence my mind is easily changed. :wink:

Not that it matters much my guess is this fish is so stressed that it will not make it to breeding.


----------



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Sorry to be a pedant but it is I think just hearsay to ID this fish as Astatotilapia latifasciata.
> That covers a multitude of different fish?


It is difficult to posuitively ID many Victorians. But anyone that has kept and bred Astatotilapia latifasciata will find this particular species quite easy to identify.

Here are mine:
http://african-cichlid.com/Latifaciata.htm

Kevin

see also:

http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Alatifasciata_article.htm

http://www.africancichlids.net/articles ... ifasciata/

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/ot ... idens.html

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... sciata.php

http://www.gcca.net/fom/Astatotilapia_latifasciata.htm


----------



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think that is my fish! Thank you!


----------

